# Some Spooky This Way Comes...



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Turns out my front yard is haunted even before my cemetery is installed. Take a look at what I captured the other night...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I've done that myself back in the good old days when you had to remember to manually forward film in a camera before taking the next picture


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Help me Obi-wan....wait whats with the pipe?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahaha this would send shivers up my spine!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

My daughter (13 going on 30) has been designing and hand stitching her own costumes for the last couple of years.










I have NO idea from whom she would get that sort of single-minded determination from... :googly:


----------

